

A Very Brief History of Why Americans Hate Their Commutes - gkuan
http://www.theatlanticcities.com/commute/2014/02/very-brief-history-why-americans-hate-their-daily-commutes/8224/

======
VLM
"travel to and from work constitutes ... 19 percent of person-miles."

I find that incredibly hard to believe, like the rest of the article is a
parody around it, or its an honest typo (perhaps 89 percent?)

It would imply everyone living in my suburban city of about 100K people drives
160 miles, per day, to go shopping and to restaurants or something. Just not
seeing it. I got a new car around Halloween, and I've only driven a couple
hundred non-commute miles since then despite a couple thousand commute miles.
I'm surprised I've driven that many non-commute miles.

